# Coplar Creek Poodles



## JJane (Dec 26, 2014)

Does anyone have any knowledge or experience with this breeder?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I know the owner, Shiela, and she is a lovely woman. She is doing a lot to improve what she began with and deserves a lot of credit. I am impressed with what she is doing. Had a goal and is working toward it. She is honest and she is kind.


----------



## service_spoo (Mar 14, 2015)

I'm getting a puppy from Sheila next month, and all my interactions with her have been very positive. I'm impressed! She is very responsive and gladly answers my many questions.


----------



## Khaleesiandthepoms (Feb 25, 2014)

I only spoke with the breeder briefly when I was looking for a poodle, I wanted a white or cream so I didn't get a Coplar dog. My business partner owns a Coplar Creek dog, my dog is from Valcopy, we've noticed the line differences in physicality and personalities, my bitch is petite and more fine boned weighing in at 35 pounds, hers is heavier boned and taller and seems more built for hunting and athletic work about 45 pounds and three inches taller. Her girl is more take charge, my partner has said her parents were go-getters too and my dog much like her mother and father tend to hang back and watch and wait for directions. Both of our dogs are quiet dogs. If you are looking for an athletic and sturdy confident dog Coplar dogs seem great, I just wanted something mellower and more passive, helps that she weighs nearly nothing too!


----------



## service_spoo (Mar 14, 2015)

That makes a lot of sense how you described your partner's Coplar dog. Some of their dogs have hunting lineage, which explains that go getter attitude. My puppy will be a service dog, so I'm looking for that drive to work. The dam of the current litter is from a hunting background and the sire is an obedience champion, so it's a perfect match for me! I can relate to wanting a lower key dog, too. If I was looking for a pet dog, that's what I would be searching for as well.


----------



## Kate Hyde (Dec 16, 2019)

See my review below. I highly recommend Coplar Creek.


----------



## Kate Hyde (Dec 16, 2019)

Kate Hyde said:


> I purchased a female Black Standard Poodle from Sheila in November 2018. This puppy was from her stud dog and Horizons Poodles female. She is the love of my life. Smart and beautiful and so sweet. When I was looking for a standard poodle breeder, I knew the right questions to ask and Sheila was everything I was looking for in a breeder. Great testing on the parents so you know your poodle will be free from the genetic problems with the breed. I highly recommend Shiela Thomas and her dogs. - Kate Hyde, Bonney Lake, WA.


----------

